# new house finsly stsrted on the new train room



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

*new house finally started on the new train room*

bought our house about six months ago 
with all the repairs and moving in its been crazy

but 
today wife and kids are away on a vacation so me and my father went to work 


the room I have set aside is pretty small
8.75 feet x 12.5 feet
and 6-7 foot celling height 


so decided on a l shape layout 
with the table depth of 54 inches (that was the space I had from the wall to the door trim )


when I first moved in I ended up picking a old ho layout off craigs list for 50$
so removed its legs and installed some small ones and it fits perfect under one side 
and is setup so it will slide out to be serviced 
my 2 year old should love the easy access to it



ill post more pics as I get the train setup 

will be running o and s on the top 
ho under 
found all my o track 
spent an hour looking and still cant find my flyer track


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

Very nice work. You will eventually find the AF track. We moved into our new house in December 2016 and it took a while to find everything.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Very nice work. You will eventually find the AF track. We moved into our new house in December 2016 and it took a while to find everything.


thanks



found my flyer track 
and started laying out track 
used up all my lionel o fast track
and had to order some track to finish up 
got some 30 inch straight
couple of grade crossing sets
1.75 straight 
half and quarter turns (incase I need to change or want to add a couple of switches)



wont be able to use my gargraves flyer track (turn radius is to big)
so having to use original flyer track 
and even with it I'm going to have to extend the table top out on the one side by 6 inches (thank goodness that section is already cut in )


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great start; great progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks lol
lots more progress 
had to kill the idea of using the flyer trestle set (not enough room)

but started getting the grass down 

got the flyer track laid out 

installed some shelving
(still more to go)
and got a jukebox installed (the perks of owning a store that sells coin op arcade and game room gear lol)

just got back from home depot with the rest of the grass 
and some more shelving


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

wow 

got all the grass down and o track screwed down 

but holy crap 
began unpacking all the buildings and flyer gear. 

and as my 2 yr old sons favorite show would say (I love toy trains bloopers)

ohhhh nooooo


where am I going to put it all

I maxed out the shelving I can install in the room (guess I could get rid of the jukebox but I don't like that idea lol)

at the old house I had a 4x8 layout with a s and o oval 
and at my store I had a 4x8 s layout 

now somehow I have to cram it on the new layout lol 

might end up with some things for sale soon


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

lol actually have room to spare after pulling everything out of boxes and laying it all out 

everything is starting to come together

next thing I need to do is go get a bathroom fan and install it in the wall leading to the rest of the basement 
small room mixed with 6 foot ceilings = lots of smoke build up


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

more work done

all the o side is wired up 
added driveways and parking lots 
more scenery added people , trash cans , fire hydrants . benches , phone booths 


ready for trees ground cover and back drop



some fpv vids here
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=138258


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, you fit a lot into a fairly small area. :thumbsup:


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lookin' good, you fit a lot into a fairly small area. :thumbsup:


thanks 

we do what we can with the space we have lol 

still trying to talk the wife into letting me knock out a wall in the room 
since it would open up another room that's next to it that's the same size 
but she wants it for storing Christmas décor and out of season clothing lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

dicgolfer72 said:


> still trying to talk the wife into letting me knock out a wall in the room
> since it would open up another room that's next to it that's the same size
> but she wants it for storing Christmas décor and out of season clothing lol


Explain to her that you'll only need a small part of the room for the trains, the rest of the space can be for storage.  Who wears the pants in that family anyway. :cheeky4:


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Explain to her that you'll only need a small part of the room for the trains, the rest of the space can be for storage.  Who wears the pants in that family anyway. :cheeky4:




lol she definitely wears the pants lol 
at least on this matter lol 

I have a huge arcade game room already 
I already have a plan lol 
going to poke a hole and run the train around the outer edge of the room 
then slowly take over the room lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe the Arcade Game Room needs trains.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe the Arcade Game Room needs trains.




i have been thinking of doing a train around the top
but then i have no place for all my vintage toys and games lol

(shot a quick vid of the arcade/playroom sorry for the mess my 2 yr old just ravaged the room lol)







started laying trees today 
think im good with trees lol 
(10$ for the whole box at a local auction )


also took advantage of toys r us 15% off clearance sale for labor day 
and picked up some 1/43 die cast industrial equipment for when i get to the scale side of the layout


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

more wires ran 
getting the control panel filled up fast lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All looking good!! Nice job..


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

flyernut said:


> All looking good!! Nice job..


thanks 

more work done tonight 
and I'm really leaning towards ripping out the s scale flyer stuff and giving it its own table (just need to find a spot for said table lol)
its really killing me on options for that section of the table 

id really like a nice industrial section on that side with some turnouts and a few sidings 
but with the flyer stuff on there its not possible ugggggg lol 

i did box up a lot of my surplus flyer stuff and only left out a few of the better engines and rolling stock 
so i can have room for all my smoke fluid bottles and some common used parts and tools


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

Would you put an O gauge loop where the S loop is now? Could you run the S stuff on a shelf near the ceiling around the room?


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Would you put an O gauge loop where the S loop is now? Could you run the S stuff on a shelf near the ceiling around the room?



yea if i pull the s stuff id install a train yard with some turnouts and sidings in that space 


as for a ceiling train i cant do it the room is only just over 6 feet tall (if i stand straight with a hat on the hat touches the ceiling)
and the door jam goes almost to the top 

i am planning on adding a shelf just on the far walls and run a bump trolley on that


i did just knock out more work 
im calling the main street leg of the layout complete 
not much more room left lol


so now i do need to make up my mind so i can continue


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

I have one more suggestion. How about running the S gauge stuff under the Christmas tree? It's not an ideal solution but at least you would get to enjoy it for a few weeks each year.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> I have one more suggestion. How about running the S gauge stuff under the Christmas tree? It's not an ideal solution but at least you would get to enjoy it for a few weeks each year.


we always set up a train under the tree 
most of the flyer stuff is because my dad had his flyer trains and ran them under the tree when i was a kid 
so i went out and bought a ton of flyer so my kids can enjoy them now as well



i decided to leave the flyer loop on the layout 
i already have so much train stuff im bursting at the seams so might as well use what i have instead if having to go out and buy a ton of fast track turnouts and more track 


since the main street leg is done and i dont have to drill into that side of the table anymore i started working on the ho section under the table 

its a mess lol 
but tonight i cleaned off all junk that had piled up on it. 
and re wired the xformer (wired the turnouts , and lights, and made everything look neat and tidy)


still lots to do 
i need to clean up the scenery , fix all the bad lights, fix/add buildings , and finish up all the missing ground cover


----------

